# RV'ing? - Lake Chapala-Guadalajara-Jalsico



## verdeva

I was browsing through ancient posts and I saw a message from someone wondering about RV opportunities in the Guadalajara area. The truth is there isn't much. As an avid RV'er I thought that the Lake Chapala area would be over run with Parks and Campsites... it ain't so. To the best of my knowledge there is only one Park and no other camping around the entire gigantic lake.

Those who have RV'ed in Mexico will tell you that camping here is nothing like the U.S. and Canada. Most of the upscale "******" type parks are on the coast/Gulf, with just a few others sprinkled in the interior. Few Mexican National Parks are designed for Trailers and "Type A or C" RV's.

The Park I wanted to bring to the attention of anyone traveling to, or through the lake Chapala area, that this park is at the west end of the lake in the Roca Azul area, just south of Jocotepec.

The Roca Azul RV park is one of the best parks I've seen in Mexico. I oft times think we should move out there just for the clean high pressure water, 30AMP power, sanitary sewer system, WiFi broadband, not to mention the park like atmosphere including a natural thermal pool and EXCELLENT security.

The current manager of the park is named Oscar, a son of the owner. Both he and his beautiful bride are bright, gregarious, university educated "kids" with near perfect English.

If you need any further info you can PM me.

Happy exploring,
VerdeVa
Jocotepec, Jalsico Mexico
Rebirthdate in Mexico 01July2006


----------



## RVGRINGO

VerdeVa,
Thanks for starting an RV thread. There may be more expats out there, beside the two of us, with good memories of our days in a motorhome. I have been to Roca Azul, in the residential area, but have never explored the RV park. Your description makes it sound like a good spot for 'snowbirds'.
If you have contact information for the park, go ahead and post it for any RV folks who might be looking in. Since they have no competition, I don't see how anyone could object and I know that you have no personal connection to the place.
By the way, drop by the next time you are in Chapala or give us a buzz and we'll make a date to meet you at the China Inn for our occasional oriental food fix.


----------



## verdeva

RVGRINGO said:


> VerdeVa,
> Thanks for starting an RV thread. There may be more expats out there, beside the two of us, with good memories of our days in a motorhome. I have been to Roca Azul, in the residential area, but have never explored the RV park. Your description makes it sound like a good spot for 'snowbirds'.
> If you have contact information for the park, go ahead and post it for any RV folks who might be looking in. Since they have no competition, I don't see how anyone could object and I know that you have no personal connection to the place.
> By the way, drop by the next time you are in Chapala or give us a buzz and we'll make a date to meet you at the China Inn for our occasional oriental food fix.


RV: PM me with a days notice any time y'all would like to go by the China Inn, Joco. We don't need much of a reason for going there and we live within walking distance.

For more information on the RV Park on Lake Chapala:
Home Page

There you will find an email link to communicate directly with them. 

Nos vemos y'all,
Verde-Va


----------

